# The Goat, The Liar and The End #193



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You are being lied to on a daily basis, most likely hourly basis and you keep asking for more. If someone told you there were man eating goats, News at 11 you know you'd stay up and watch. That's because you've been brainwashed. Break the cycle! We tell you how.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-05-18T22_43_19-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There’s no way we are the only ones who see the lies for what they are.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought goats/sheep were Muslim women?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> You are being lied to on a daily basis, most likely hourly basis and you keep asking for more. If someone told you there were man eating goats, News at 11 you know you'd stay up and watch. That's because you've been brainwashed. Break the cycle! We tell you how.
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-05-18T22_43_19-07_00
> 
> View attachment 106309


Sasq my boy,

Would you please post the quote from Ted Nugent on the Covid19 nonsense?

Thanks!

PS I'm not saying I listened to y'alls little pudcast, I'm not saying any of my multiple Slippy surrogates around the world did either so you and @Denton don't go getting a big head and get all..."We're so cool, even Slippy listens to our pudcast"...OK?...lain:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sasq my boy,
> 
> Would you please post the quote from Ted Nugent on the Covid19 nonsense?
> 
> ...


No one would ever accuse you of stooping so low as to listen to our little dog and pony show.

"Why do I have to stay home just because you are scared? How about you stay home ... you stay in your house indefinitely, you wear a mask, you socially distance yourself from me, you avoid restaurants, you avoid baseball games, you stay off the roads, you avoid malls and beaches and parks ... I'm done playing your dumb game ... I'm no longer going to be a prisoner of your fear. I'm no longer staying in my house or catering to you because you are scared ... your fear is not an excuse to destroy America. Your fear is not my fear and your fear does not have the right to interfere with my life, my job, my income or my future as a free American citizen." - The Nuge

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sounds like you've got some cool mil, Sasquatch! Goats be crazy. I want me some fainting goats.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This makes me want to go buy something from Home Depot. 
https://www.theblaze.com/news/bernie-marcus-home-depot-coronavirus

Enough with the fear! Take care of the vulnerable while getting on with life.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> This makes me want to go buy something from Home Depot.
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/bernie-marcus-home-depot-coronavirus
> 
> Enough with the fear! Take care of the vulnerable while getting on with life.


The Founders of HD, Bernie Marcus, Arthur Blank and Ken Langone (financier of Home Depot) were great visionaries.

Sadly, The Home Depot got out of control BIG but they did what they did and no regrets. I've made most of my living in the Independent Building Materials arena and while Home Depot, Lowes, WalMart, Menards, and a number of others have gotten huge, the founders of these companies were geniuses.

I'd be a hypocrite if I didn't tell you I own HD and WMT stock and I don't even buy that much from WMT and when I do its USA made. Same with HD.

PS I think there was one other founder of HD but his name eludes me. I do remember Ken Langone writing a great article back in the Obama days railing on the fact that with all the government crap/regulations there is no way that they could open up a business like HD today.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The Founders of HD, Bernie Marcus, Arthur Blank and Ken Langone (financier of Home Depot) were great visionaries.
> 
> Sadly, The Home Depot got out of control BIG but they did what they did and no regrets. I've made most of my living in the Independent Building Materials arena and while Home Depot, Lowes, WalMart, Menards, and a number of others have gotten huge, the founders of these companies were geniuses.
> 
> ...


I also own stock of companies that don't share my values. I view it as buying used merchandise. I didn't buy the original. I'm just buying and selling what's already out there.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I have to give you guys kudos for supporting the beast and owning up to it. Then again, I'm a capitalist myself. Where would the USA be without us? Guess I'm in the same boat!

Its not hard be enticed, you hear stories such as if you bought in to company abc at the beginning you'd be living the high life now. That's the way it works. Just wish I was smarter!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Well I have to give you guys kudos for supporting the beast and owning up to it. Then again, I'm a capitalist myself. Where would the USA be without us? Guess I'm in the same boat!


Supporting the beast? We support the beast?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

All the Chicom stuff!!!! Sure you only buy usa made stuff there, the rest of the loot goes overseas. I think you'd have as hard a time as I would defending supporting china by owning stocks in oversea entities. Face it, we are all two faced when it comes down to the green backs.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Say one thing out of your mouth while the other hand is reaching for money.

I sin the same way, to my regret!

Am I sounding like a politician?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

No, I don't think politicians have or are capable of having regret.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Say one thing out of your mouth while the other hand is reaching for money.
> 
> I sin the same way, to my regret!
> 
> Am I sounding like a politician?


We already have three shows planned but you've given us another. Made in America!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Do you milk your goat? They’re good dairy producers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Do you milk your goat? They're good dairy producers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I were to milk the male he might enjoy it but I dont think I'd get much milk.

The female is still to young to produce.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> If I were to milk the male he might enjoy it but I dont think I'd get much milk.
> 
> The female is still to young to produce.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I did say goat not goats as I presumed if you milked the Billy you'd only do it once!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I did say goat not goats as I presumed if you milked the Billy you'd only do it once!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No matter how much Billy begged for more?:vs_laugh:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's not milking, its called "bonding"


----------

